# Best RCI Resorts in Kauai , Maui or Big Island



## pointhound

Out of the RCI resorts in Kauai , Maui or the Big Island, which are the best in your opinion? Why would you consider it one of the best?

Thanks, Pointhound


----------



## DianneL

For us on Kauai, Pahio at the Shearwater.  Outstanding resort, large and spacious accommodations and great view.  Probably our best exchange ever.   Have had other exchanges on Kauai, Maui and Big Island.  Those, for the most part, were good, but not great.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We also feel that Shearwater outshines any of the others on the islands, but we haven't traded into the Marriotts, Hiltons or the Westin.  

Shearwater units are very large, have a gorgeous ocean view and comfortable beds.  The downside is the lack of decor and the need for new upholstery in the living room.  Seems like such an easy fix to me.  The cleaning staff needs to clean the rafters in the penthouses, too.

I would also hate to get units 106, 107 and 206, which have little to no view of the ocean.  I also read in the TUG reviews that someone had a miserable time sleeping, with the hot tub right outside the bedroom door and folks not respecting the late-night "quiet voices" unwritten rule.


----------



## JeffW

Second both comments.  I was in Shearwater 2 weeks ago (213, overlooking the golf course), and the size of the unit is phenominal (1st or 2nd largest I've ever been in).  I had no problem with the LR furniture.  Some stains on carpet in 2nd bedroom, also not a big deal.  I hated the 2 full beds in the 2nd BR though - the room is huge, they can't put in 2 queen's?  But jacuzzi tubs in both bedrooms, full kitchen w/ Jennair grill, Sony WEGA TV, Sony DVD/vcr combo, even a real Sony stereo, plus free wireless internet, all very tough to beat.

We stayed at Pono Kai a few years ago (II exchange), which is what I thought I wanted again this trip, based on thinking I'd be better being more centrally located.  However, I loved the Princeville/Hanalei area, and would definitely try for Shearwater again on a future trip.

Jeff


----------



## Picker57

pointhound said:


> Out of the RCI resorts in Kauai , Maui or the Big Island, which are the best in your opinion? Why would you consider it one of the best?
> 
> Thanks, Pointhound


Same question, different specifics. We're Shell (points) owners, and Shell has no property on Maui. They do have the RCI collection available. Any suggestions for a resort on Maui?  We  noticed the RCI catalog shows a few in Kihei, but not much else.  We'd like to avoid the touristy Kaanapali area, but that's probably not critical. 
Any & all suggestions are appreciated. 

         ---Zach


----------



## Kauai Kid

Give the Kihei area a check with RCI.  Pretty decent "Middle Class" resorts and the area is much closer to the airport, mountain, etc than Kanapali.

We of course like the Maui Schooner--still the single best equipped time share we've ever experienced.

Sterling


----------

